# What happened to Kelly Kelly?



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

She wasnt on RAW last night. She wasnt on the last few PPVs either, not on the Rumble card... what the hell are they trying to do with kelly kelly?

She is THE most over diva on the roster. If WWE keeps her off tv for so long, she will end up being just another diva again. 

Any update on K2?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe they sent her to wrestling school.



lol.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Who cares about the divas? They are only used as a bathroom break, might as well just stop wasting 2 minutes on them and scrap the division unless they actually want to properly book them in which case they need to take out the trash in the likes of Kelly Kelly, The Bella Twins and Alicia Fox from in-ring competition.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

She's off practising her roll-ups


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

She is just another diva. She's awful.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

She was on the last PPV, that being TLC. She was on Raw last week as well, and the week before. That being said, who cares? Kelly being off TV is only a good thing and it should stay that way.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Maybe they sent her to wrestling school.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


unk2


that wasnt even funny.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe they finally realized she's terrible.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

probably selling her body for money because that's the only thing she's good at.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> Maybe they finally realized she's terrible.


This really. Shes terrible in the ring, shes terrible on the mic and besides having a "hot body" shes nothing special. I would be fine if I never saw her on WWE TV again. ANd just so you know Kelly is already just another Diva.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

She is practicing roll ups....with joints.

Nah, I think maybe her 15 minutes are up. She might come back and be somewhat relevant, but I dont think she will be pushed like she was in 2011.

On to the next one.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkyMark88 said:


> She is practicing roll ups....with joints.
> 
> Nah, I think maybe her 15 minutes are up. She might come back and be somewhat relevant, but I dont think she will be pushed like she was in 2011.
> 
> On to *Eve*.


Fixed?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao I honestly didn't even notice.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

She got berried. Beth Phoenix is the new Triple H.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

It shouldn't matter. They all just come and go. Nothing really interesting happens on that front.

In few weeks with her gone we will even forget she was around. 

Just like we forget there was guy named del rio like a month ago. Right now he is irreverent since he failed to produce a personality.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Who cares? Maybe they realized how useless she was as decided to move on.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe WWE got mad at her for not being able to do their precious roll-ups properly. Who knows? Who cares?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

She was on Raw last week. And was at TLC (you know, the last PPV). She's still around.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hornswoggle is over, and is just as much of a joke as Kelly Kelly, and I hate people that use the 'over' excuse to defend a terrible diva. Seriously though, why should WWE push the most un-talented diva on the roster who has been in the WWE for 6 years and still can't run the ropes properly? She can't put on a convincing match, botches most of her moves on a regular basis, and screams like a rape victim.

Just fire her already.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

She has improved actually.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Why do you make new accounts every month Capat?

And to answer you question, she was on superstars I think.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe they have finally realised how bad she truely is. FCW.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Actually, there was no Diva match at all this week. The nearest thing was Eve being at ringside to watch Zack get splatted against Kane.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

The last time the Women's/Diva's division has been interesting was back when Trish & Mickie were feuding, when Mickie James was Trish's stalker. Best women's angle I've ever seen in wrestling bar none.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Must be cumbucket season for her, she's probably "planning" her future pushes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe she will do what got her pushed in the first place to improve her current career, that being sleeping her way to the top. There's been a long list of rumored superstars she has slept with over the years, she's such a s**t.



Verdict123 said:


> She has improved actually.


CP89 is that you?



Chicago Warrior said:


> And to answer you question, she was on superstars I think.


She was on SuperStars a week ago and jobbed to Brie Bella, and I loved it.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is in a better place... not on WWE programming. Woohoo!


----------



## nchan (Sep 25, 2010)

she was in the backstage kitchen along with the other so called divas, cooking for Vince


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Who gives a fuck? She's terrible & shouldn't be on TV anyway. Good riddance.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

They realized that she's taking too long to improve her skills so he's taking a backseat now. I don't miss her at all.


----------



## waltsfastz (Jan 22, 2012)

jaw2929 said:


> The last time the Women's/Diva's division has been interesting was back when Trish & Mickie were feuding, when Mickie James was Trish's stalker. Best women's angle I've ever seen in wrestling bar none.


Exactly!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

For a random reason she got here and read threads about her, shes on bed eating ice cream being all depressed and stuff, maybe gonna recover in some months.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

She IS "just another diva on the roster." 

I swear to god, I don't think the internet exaggerates anyone's level of overness as much as Kelly Kelly's. Girls don't like her.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

She was probably spending the whole week doing her hair and makeup to do loads of photoshoots for teenage boys to jerk off while looking at.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> She IS "just another diva on the roster."
> 
> I swear to god, I don't think the internet exaggerates anyone's level of overness as much as Kelly Kelly's. Girls don't like her.


You hit the nail on the head, except it's not just girls who don't like her, adults don't like her, men with any real taste don't like her, real wrestling fans don't like her as she is the biggest abomination to women's wrestling ever. In fact the only people who actually like Kelly Kelly, is the prepubescent children and teenagers who think the platinum blonde, fake tanned, excessive makeup, wannabe barbie girl is attractive. I blame their hormones. 



Brodus Clay said:


> For a random reason she got here and read threads about her, shes on bed eating ice cream being all depressed and stuff, maybe gonna recover in some months.


I hope I wouldn't be classified as too mean to wish that was the case.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jaw2929 said:


> The last time the Women's/Diva's division has been interesting was back when Trish & Mickie were feuding, when Mickie James was Trish's stalker. Best women's angle I've ever seen in wrestling bar none.


I thought the matches between Mickie, Melina and Beth were pretty good


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Who cares? As long as she's healthy and off my TV, then I'm good.


----------



## noob1sm (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, K2! Almost forgot about her. Speaking of the divas, can anybody remind me who is even the divas champ right now...? I think either Fox or one of the DoD?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

noob1sm said:


> Oh yeah, K2! Almost forgot about her. Speaking of the divas, can anybody remind me who is even the divas champ right now...? I think either Fox or one of the DoD?


Beth Phoenix. 

You're quite right not to realize/remember who the Divas Champion is, as Beth Phoenix hasn't even been on Raw for a month, talk about making The Divas Championship even more irrelevant and worthless than it was before.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

noob1sm said:


> Oh yeah, K2! Almost forgot about her. Speaking of the divas, can anybody remind me who is even the divas champ right now...? I think either Fox or one of the DoD?


It Beth. Yeah its hard to remember


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Kelly Kelly gets a reaction everytime she walks out. Considering the 2 minutes of tv time they provide her and the rest of the divas, i would say she is really good at getting over.

Something that Beth & Natalya failed to do. The Diva's title is completely irrelevant right now, but Kelly Kelly managed to keep the division in spotlight for a short while.

EDIT: *noob1sm*'s post proves my point.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

noob1sm said:


> Oh yeah, K2! Almost forgot about her. Speaking of the divas, can anybody remind me who is even the divas champ right now...? I think either Fox or one of the DoD?


Beth, who is off TV because Fox is the queen of botching.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Who gives a shit? She's terrible in the ring and on the mic, and she was already just another diva. There's nothing special about her.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> Kelly Kelly gets a reaction everytime she walks out. Considering the 2 minutes of tv time they provide her and the rest of the divas, i would say she is really good at getting over.


Read my previous post on why Kelly Kelly gets over, it's answers it perfectly. She is the John Cena of the Divas Division in how overrated she is.



Verdict123 said:


> Something that Beth & Natalya failed to do. The Diva's title is completely irrelevant right now, but Kelly Kelly managed to keep the division in spotlight for a short while.


She did, only because people were shocked that she even won the title in the first place. She was worst and most unconvincing Divas Champion in history. I compare her reign to Jack Swagger's reign as World Heavyweight Champion, it shocked people and people were outraged by it and were glad when it was over.



WHAT DA HELL said:


> Who gives a shit? She's terrible in the ring and on the mic, and she was already just another diva. There's nothing special about her.


This 100%.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

rise said:


> She did, only because people were shocked that she even won the title in the first place. She was worst and most unconvincing Divas Champion in history. I compare her reign to Jack Swagger's reign as World Heavyweight Champion, it shocked people and people were outraged by it and were glad when it was over.


How can you say thats what people thought of her? You are not a casual fan!

Its irrelevant what the IWC thinks.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Let her stay away from the ring.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Getting a reaction when you come out doesn't mean you draw any money. You send any tanned, blonde chick out there with tons of make-up, hair extensions, & fake eyelashes, present her as a babyface and have her show some skin & she'll get cheered.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Getting a reaction when you come out doesn't mean you draw any money. You send any tanned, blonde chick out there with tons of make-up, hair extensions, & fake eyelashes, present her as a babyface and have her show some skin & she'll get cheered.


Not one single diva in the history of WWE has drawn money. GET REAL.


----------



## WhiteW0lf (Jun 28, 2011)

Who is this Kelly Kelly you speak of?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

She cant wrestle, shit on mic, ugliest diva of all time.. how did she get with WWE? If you think this women is hot you have issues. She has no curves, no ass, doesn't have an attractive face at all and wears too much make up, seriously now.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> Not one single diva in the history of WWE has drawn money. GET REAL.


CP89 is that you? and to answer your question hopefully she realized she is a MODEL and not a WRESTLER


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

BTNH said:


> She cant wrestle, shit on mic, ugliest diva of all time.. how did she get with WWE? If you think this women is hot you have issues. She has no curves, no ass, doesn't have an attractive face at all and wears too much make up, seriously now.


^This.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

BTNH said:


> She cant wrestle, shit on mic, ugliest diva of all time.. how did she get with WWE? If you think this women is hot you have issues. She has no curves, no ass, doesn't have an attractive face at all and wears too much make up, seriously now.


Ever heard the words opinion and taste? Guess not.



That being said, I hope Eve takes Kelly's place. Eve's better in every single aspect imaginable - she's better on the mic, in the ring, she's more charismatic and looks three times as hot. Sure, she's not a barbie, but is that really a bad thing?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ever heard the words opinion and taste? Guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I hope Eve takes Kelly's place. Eve's better in every single aspect imaginable - she's better on the mic, in the ring, she's more charismatic and looks three times as hot. Sure, she's not a barbie, but is that really a bad thing?


There's opinions and taste, then there's Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> How can you say thats what people thought of her? You are not a casual fan!
> 
> Its irrelevant what the IWC thinks.


so its irrelevant what you think as well? Gotcha.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> so its irrelevant what you think as well? Gotcha.


Ofcourse but i am talking about Kelly Kelly getting a reaction every week from the casual fans.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

But still what you think is irrelevant just like everyone else here right?


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

??


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

:lol


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> :lol


 unk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> Not one single diva in the history of WWE has drawn money. GET REAL.


Maybe not direct money, but Kharma for instance was drawing great ratings when she debuted and ratings = money. Kelly Kelly certainly never drew any ratings though.




BTNH said:


> She cant wrestle, shit on mic, ugliest diva of all time.. how did she get with WWE? If you think this women is hot you have issues. She has no curves, no ass, doesn't have an attractive face at all and wears too much make up, seriously now.


Damn, someone who said it better than I could. Props to you sir.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> She is just another diva. She's awful.


Hell, she's worse than the typical diva. She's more than awful


----------



## Mr_BB (Nov 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Who cares about the divas? They are only used as a bathroom break, might as well just stop wasting 2 minutes on them and scrap the division unless they actually want to properly book them in which case they need to take out the trash in the likes of Kelly Kelly, The Bella Twins and Alicia Fox from in-ring competition.



I agree


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

if your a guy or ***** and you wouldn't sex Kelly.....you need help


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Tbh she really isnt all that attractive.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at thinking her lack of ability makes them not want to use her. If anything, that works in her favour. They WANT her to be unimpressive.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

She's becoming irrelevant now- hasn't she jobbed to the Bellas twice already? ... and is that really surprising? Kelly has just as much a chance to become irrelevant as all of the other divas do...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

You guys say divas never draw but what about Chyna and Trish?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

King_Kool-Aid™ said:


> You guys say divas never draw but what about Chyna and Trish?


Chyna never drew a dime, I'm not sure about Trish (she could've with Mickie).


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> if your a guy or ***** and you wouldn't sex Kelly.....you need help


No, as I don't find her at all attractive. She's too skinny and looks borderline-anorexic that I would be afraid to break her. I would also fear that she has some STD with all the rumored people she has slept with over the years.



Stormie said:


> She's becoming irrelevant now- hasn't she jobbed to the Bellas twice already? ... and is that really surprising? Kelly has just as much a chance to become irrelevant as all of the other divas do...


She jobbed to The Bella Twins once on Superstars, and beat them in a return match last week on RAW. She should get buried worse than any other diva, because she's the most un-talented, worst women's wrestler to ever step in a wrestling ring, and is an embarrassment to the whole history of women's wrestling.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Perhaps she returned to the strip joint where she was first spotted by Funkman or whoever it was who first hired her.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Trish, Lita, and Sable were the biggest draws of the divas.

And on a side and important note: Lita was the first diva to have her own merch: action figures, t-shirts, armbands, necklaces, DVD, book, etc...she was featured on the WM 17 poster standing next to the Rock. (Hm I nearly forgot the Sable bomb t-shirt--but that paled in comparison to all the stuff they shilled using Lita)

I think people often forget how important Lita was and how much money she made WWE. There's a reason why she was reputed to be the highest paid diva on the roster.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Trying to find a job as a stripper and getting out of wrestling I hope


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> if your a guy or ***** and you wouldn't sex Kelly.....you need help


Contrary to popular belief, not everyone is a horny teenager that bases who they would sleep with based on looks alone. Some people are even *gasp* in committed relationships! I know, it's crazy.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

I had no idea Lita was a draw. But i remember those diva dvds coming out back in the early 00s.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

King_Kool-Aid™;10932816 said:


> I had no idea Lita was a draw. But i remember those diva dvds coming out back in the early 00s.


Yep. There was a reason why she was coming out in new t-shirts every week, and two new shirts as soon as she returned in '03--and was constantly sent on press tours out of the country (when she couldn't speak to save her life) Lita made them a lot of money.

This is why I'm always saying they never cared about the divas. They cared about women that could move merch.

Trish, Lita, Sable, Chyna's playboy residuals--they all made WWE a lot of fucking money.

When Lita retired in 2006 she was still a bigger draw with Edge or solo than most of the guys in the midcard on RAW--there was a guy that used to run the quarterly numbers--there were bumps in ratings during her segments. People wanted to see her get her comeuppance just as much as they wanted to cheer her during her face run and buy her merch.

Or--alternately--look at her boobs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the better question is what happened to Natalya.  She's below jobber status right now. Her career would actually have to improve for her to be on a jobber level. It's embarrassing to someone of her talent level. I have to wonder if she is being punished for something. *


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She was getting too popular so WWE had to bring down before she goes Hollywood on then..


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

To Hell with Kelly, I wanna know what the hell happened to the Beth/Nattie team. We got (SPOILER) Nattie jobbing to freaking Aksana on Smackdown this Friday and Beth, the Champion, being left off TV since that no-talent bitch Alicia Fox stiffed her on Raw. God I wish Beth would come out of nowhere and potato the shit out of her.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think the better question is what happened to Natalya.  She's below jobber status right now. Her career would actually have to improve for her to be on a jobber level. It's embarrassing to someone of her talent level. I have to wonder if she is being punished for something. *


For like not sleeping with the officials?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know who she sleeps with and who she doesn't. I really couldn't care less. *


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think this is the pro-wrestling version of squad rotation. With a lot of the diva's being interchangeable they can just swap them in and out when they feel like it. Giving the ones they like a bit of a run until they run out of ideas and then switch it to the next bird.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I wonder if Kelly Kelly was legitimately scared by something, where most people would go wide-eyed, if she would stop squinting for a brief moment?


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> Maybe they sent her to wrestling school.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


I sure as hell hope so.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

They realized that a roll-up ain't a finisher.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

greaz taker! said:


> if your a guy or ***** and you wouldn't sex Kelly.....you need help


Hell no. Even among the generic she's unattractive. Heck I find Beth better looking than Kelly




LadyCroft said:


> *I think the better question is what happened to Natalya.  She's below jobber status right now. Her career would actually have to improve for her to be on a jobber level. It's embarrassing to someone of her talent level. I have to wonder if she is being punished for something. *


Maybe she started compaining about the division like Gail and Melina did. At this point Shimmer or WSU would be an improvement from what she's getting now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know who she sleeps with and who she doesn't. I really couldn't care less. *


Pretty sure she doesn't sleep with anyone in the management, which is why she has always been booked terribly. WWE are complete idiots for utilizing such good talent so terribly.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

Kelly Kelly not appearing on Raw is a blessing. Now they just need to book the Divas who can wrestle right and wait on Kharma to come back.


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

kelly kelly is awesome


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Kelly is better suited for a valet role. She's been with the company going on 6 years, and yet she still is one of the worst on the roster.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

perez hilton was last seen with her.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

mrmacman said:


> perez hilton was last seen with her.


Maybe she straightened Perez out and they ran away together?

Once you go pie you know it's fly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't know, don't care.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

The real question is why she was on TV so much.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.

Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Bro said:


> The real question is why she was on TV so much.


Cause some people think she's hot. Personally, I find plenty of the other Divas more attractive.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bro said:


> The real question is why she was on TV so much.


The REAL question is who is that in your avatar :ass


OT, it's not completely inappropriate OR improbable that Kelly was sent off to have a little time to herself, or maybe TRAIN, cos you know, she's technically classified as a WRESTLER?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

She should be sent to FCW for a year. Write her off with an injury angle. Seriously. I think the reason she's improved so little, is that she's been on the road for the majority of her wrestling career. Never had the time to sit in development and really learn her craft. She's so young, she could learn to be a great worker if they gave her proper time to develop.


----------



## SoAndSo (Apr 20, 2011)

what happened to kelly kelly?


who cares?!


----------



## E-Mill (Jan 11, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


THANK YOU!! The fact that her only move is a super roll up from the land of bullsh*t, i dont know why she hasnt been terminated.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i want my kelly back fuck you


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Godfather- said:


> probably selling her body for money because that's the only thing she's good at.


This.




And she's like every other diva. A pain to watch attempt to wrestle.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh shit, she wasn't on Raw? I hadn't noticed. I mean she is one of those generic blend-in-with-the-furniture types.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

The diva division works on a rota system, everyone has to have an alloted time where they appear on TV and win their matches inside 3 minutes. Kelly is currently sat on her butt waiting for her next turn to come up.

That and the fact that with a theoretically injured champion the division is currently dead. I say theoretically because based on her tweets Beth has been working house shows even if she isnt on TV


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't care. The longer she is off my TV, the better.


----------



## zehapplesaucers (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, damn. I haven't even noticed she was gone.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


Least someone else agrees. I guess her megapush ended hell it lasted 6 months which is quite long for divas these days. I guess they get another generic blonde to beat Beth and Nattie now


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


I hate Kelly Kelly in a wrestling ring as much as the next man, specially when she rolls-up a superior worker like Natalya to win in a minute but one thing I can't take away from is her hotness. "generic blonde bitch"? Sure, but "generic blond bitches" are extremely hot.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I hate Kelly Kelly in a wrestling ring as much as the next man, specially when she rolls-up a superior worker like Natalya to win in a minute but one thing I can't take away from is her hotness. "generic blonde bitch"? Sure, but "*generic blond bitches*" are extremely hot.


 this


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


You wouldn't say no.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I really don't know, and I really don't care. The longer that talentless bimbo stays off of my TV, the better.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

she was recently diagnosed with HIV after years of being the locker room cum dumpster.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

scrilla said:


> she was recently diagnosed with HIV after years of being the locker room cum dumpster.


Who gave it to her?


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who gave it to her?


Indeed.

I hate that logic--oh she's a whore, she slept with the whole lockerroom!

Well they all slept with her too didn't they? It doesn't exactly make them chaste.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

scrilla said:


> she was recently diagnosed with HIV after years of being the locker room cum dumpster.


Good on Kelly for having fun. 

This is the way the Divas division works. They only have one Diva storyline at a time and the rest of the Divas are jobbers.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> Who gave it to her?


It was a joke Little Jimmy, although given how many wrestlers she has slept with to move up the career ladder, I wouldn't be surprised at all if she did have HIV.



Crowking said:


> I hate that logic--oh she's a whore, she slept with the whole lockerroom!
> 
> Well they all slept with her too didn't they? It doesn't exactly make them chaste.


That's just the way the world is. If a women sleeps with many men they're considered a whore, but if a man sleeps with many women he is considered a player.

Although in the case of Kelly Kelly, I bet in every instance, she was the one who came onto them, because she's such a s**t.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

She definitely did look like she was becoming the John Cena of the divas division, and it wouldn't have been too hard to sell K2 merchandise either, oh well she was annoying.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> Maybe they sent her to wrestling school.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


This.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

MarkyMark88 said:


> She is practicing roll ups....with joints.
> 
> Nah, I think maybe her 15 minutes are up. She might come back and be somewhat relevant, but I dont think she will be pushed like she was in 2011.
> 
> Onto Eve?





CMWit said:


> Fixed?


Oh god no thanks, a dog is more entertaining then Eve. That being said she is quite good in the ring, but there is no IT factor about her whatsoever, she is just so dull and boring to watch in the ring. That being said either psuh Foxy or Nattie or even Layla when she returns.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

hadoboy said:


> Oh god no thanks, a dog is more entertaining then Eve. That being said she is quite good in the ring, but there is no IT factor about her whatsoever, she is just so dull and boring to watch in the ring. That being said either psuh Foxy or Nattie or even Layla when she returns.


Layla for sure pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Layla for sure pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


Layla sucks in the ring as well, you know that right?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Verdict123 said:


> Layla sucks in the ring as well, you know that right?


I know that, she started off worse than Kelly Kelly, but now she doesn't make me cringe as much, and she's not annoying as fuck.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Verdict123 said:


> She has improved actually.


tunga2

Come on now....


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Seriously, the only reason WWE still have a diva's division is because they don't want to be perceived as sexist. They may aswell just scrap it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> Layla sucks in the ring as well, you know that right?


Your right Layla isn't very good in the ring, but she is still WAY ahead of Kelly Kelly in the ring so if she sucks, what does Kelly do then? unk2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome! More Eve Torres time! :jay2


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

She resting up after gang banging the whole roster


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Your right Layla isn't very good in the ring, but she is still WAY ahead of Kelly Kelly in the ring so if she sucks, what does Kelly do then? unk2


Both of them are bad in the ring, to pick one over the other is ridiculous.

If in-ring skills is what counts, then why not pick tamina over these two?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> Both of them are bad in the ring, to pick one over the other is ridiculous.
> 
> If in-ring skills is what counts, then why not pick tamina over these two?



No saying Layla is as bad as Kelly is ridiculous. And i don't think Layla is very good in the ring either you were right when you say Layla sucks in the ring. Kelly is beyong sucking she can't even run the fucking ropes.

I would pick Tamina over both Layla and Kelly when we are talking about wrestling. Give me a Tamina/Nattie or a Tamina/Beth Phoenix fued on TV anyday over a Kelly vs anybody fued.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Godfather- said:


> probably selling her body for money because that's the only thing she's good at.


She's not a prostitute. Kelly sleeps around quite a lot but this is a Very cheap accusation. She has much more money than You,me & 95 % people in the forum & can buy people forget selling her body. She obviously enjoys fucking different people's brains off which is why she does what she does.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mr.S said:


> She's not a prostitute. Kelly sleeps around quite a lot but this is a Very cheap accusation. She has much more money than You,me & 95 % people in the forum & can buy people forget selling her body. She obviously enjoys fucking different people's brains off which is why she does what she does.


i'm glad you know her financial and sexual situation/intentions.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I hate Kelly Kelly in a wrestling ring as much as the next man, specially when she rolls-up a superior worker like Natalya to win in a minute but one thing I can't take away from is her hotness. "generic blonde bitch"? Sure, but "generic blond bitches" are extremely hot.


she is hot(every diva is to some degree), but she is not hotter than most divas. not that I don't like generic dumb, blond bitches with fake tits, but I find her very annoying. her "I'm a tough girl" face when facing Natalya and Beth is horrible and she can't wrestle at all. I also hate her smile, but you know, when I'm sober I'm a bastard and I hate most people, specially the happy ones so maybe it's my fault.
I'd have no problem if she called my door and gave me a blowjob, but when I'm watching wrestling I want to watch people who can wrestle.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe she's the chick on the it begins video? And was taken off tv to repackaged for that,gimmick


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

She is on holiday. Check her Twitter.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really care where Kelly is, the question should be where is the Divas Champion Beth!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I don't really care where Kelly is, the question should be where is the Divas Champion Beth!?


She was on the recent Superstars episode


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

her depush has "gave someone a bad blow job" written all over it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock_Lock said:


> she is hot(every diva is to some degree), but she is not hotter than most divas. not that I don't like generic dumb, blond bitches with fake tits, but I find her very annoying. her "I'm a tough girl" face when facing Natalya and Beth is horrible and she can't wrestle at all. I also hate her smile, but you know, when I'm sober I'm a bastard and I hate most people, specially the happy ones so maybe it's my fault.
> I'd have no problem if she called my door and gave me a blowjob, but when I'm watching wrestling I want to watch people who can wrestle.


Lol, I also happen to hate a lot of people but they are never the happy ones, cause that's exactly how I am myself. The hated ones are those that annoy me or have an opinion that annoys me.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

I imagine that Kelly and Beth are being punished for that last, awful match (the one where Beth was basically shouting instructions to Kelly throughout).
That shit wouldn't have been excused for most people in development, never mind the two main divas at the moment.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

rise said:


> That's just the way the world is. If a women sleeps with many men they're considered a whore, but if a man sleeps with many women he is considered a player.
> 
> Although in the case of Kelly Kelly, I bet in every instance, she was the one who came onto them, because she's such a s**t.


Well, obviously. I wasn't born yesterday and I've seen this type of crap on a lot of wrestling forums, but just because I see it constantly doesn't mean I'm not going to say anything.

I won't judge someone for their sex life, especially in wrestling because so many times the crap we think we know turns out to be untrue years later.

I'll use Lita because she's the best example of this type of rumor mongering and assumptions.

People just assumed she was a slut because of some stupid list on the Internet, when every wrestler interviewed and asked about her sexual behavior said this wasn't true--even guys who would shoot on their mother if they had the opportunity to do so (New Jack , Missy Hyatt).

To top it off, when the affair news came out you had people insisting that she must've been the one to come on to Edge because she gets around so much...which also wasn't true, and it turned out Edge was the one who pursued her, just like he cheated on all of his wives. Then it came out a few years later she was dating CM Punk. My God--what a whore! She goes through everyone in the wrestling business!

Only four boyfriends have been confirmed for her over the years, and she was monogamously dedicated to one for ~5 years. Her high school sweet heart, Matt, Edge, her highschool sweet heart again, and then CM Punk.

My God. What a whore.

Give me a break. It annoys me when people say this stuff when guys like Randy Orton have been around the block plenty of times, but when a woman does it she's a slut! Even if she only slept with four different guys over the course of 10 years.

You're assuming a lot about someone you've never met before.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Who cares who she sleeps with? If she is over with the crowd, then get her on TV and give her the damn title. The last time the divas division had a meaningful feud that people actually cared about was Kelly Kelly vs Beth phoenix. 

There are more possibilities they could do, K2 vs Natalya, K2 Vs Tamina, K2 vs Aksana, K2 vs Naomi. Use Kelly Kelly's overness to get the spotlight on other divas like tamina, noami etc... Without the *ONLY* diva that the casual fans actually care about, there is no hope for the rest of the Divas. These girls will never get over.


WWE should stop listening to IWC imo.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Well, obviously. I wasn't born yesterday and I've seen this type of crap on a lot of wrestling forums, but just because I see it constantly doesn't mean I'm not going to say anything.
> 
> I won't judge someone for their sex life, especially in wrestling because so many times the crap we think we know turns out to be untrue years later.
> 
> ...


Wow. A half decent person on a wrestling forum? Crazy talk!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Well, obviously. I wasn't born yesterday and I've seen this type of crap on a lot of wrestling forums, but just because I see it constantly doesn't mean I'm not going to say anything.
> 
> I won't judge someone for their sex life, especially in wrestling because so many times the crap we think we know turns out to be untrue years later.


Well, I never claimed to have 100% concrete proof of Kelly Kelly's sex life, I'm going on rumors and hearsay that have come up time and time again over the years, for all we know it could be backstage gossip and joking around, or it could be the definite truth. When supposedly leaked news are posted on the forums such as this, we can't always take their word for it, sometimes it's often from a bad/un-credible source, but other times the rumors actually turn out to be true.




Crowking said:


> I'll use Lita because she's the best example of this type of rumor mongering and assumptions.


I've read everything you said about Lita, and I don't even know why you brought her up (I realized you used her as a example) as if you knew anything about my posts, you would know that on several occasions I've referred to Lita as my favorite womens wrestler of all time - and I've never talked bad about her or thought she was a ''whore''. Ignorant wrestling fans starting chanting ''whore'' and ''slut'' at her because they knew Lita cheated on matt for edge, WWE was aware of this and they made a storyline out of it. They never chanted ''slut'' at her because they thought she was having sex with every man at the time, although her 2006 on-screen ''character'' might give you the impression that she did because of the way she dressed - but anyone who knows anything about wrestling knows Lita was playing a character.



Crowking said:


> Give me a break. It annoys me when people say this stuff when guys like Randy Orton have been around the block plenty of times, but when a woman does it she's a slut! Even if she only slept with four different guys over the course of 10 years.


It's not just me who thinks that way, and don't try and single me out like that's the case. as I said it's the sad general view that most people have on situations like this, it's an outdated, old-fashioned viewpoint that if a girl sleeps with many men she's a whore, but if a man does the same he's not regarded it that way. It's a view point and a mentality that people have had for centuries, and probably one of the reasons why people for years and years never saw a man and a woman as equal. 



Crowking said:


> You're assuming a lot about someone you've never met before.


Once again, basing it on all rumors and internet hearsay, but I must admit I am biased against Kelly Kelly. I hate Kelly Kelly, I think she's the worst thing to ever grace a wrestling ring, she is talent-less, and a terrible wrestler. And for someone who is such a fan of Lita you should know the differences between the two, and the fact that Lita had to work for everything she got in the company, whereas Kelly Kelly was pushed because of her marketable look and image and rumored backstage relationships/sexual encounters.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> Who cares who she sleeps with? If she is over with the crowd, then get her on TV and give her the damn title. The last time the divas division had a meaningful feud that people actually cared about was Kelly Kelly vs Beth phoenix.
> 
> There are more possibilities they could do, K2 vs Natalya, K2 Vs Tamina, K2 vs Aksana, K2 vs Naomi. Use Kelly Kelly's overness to get the spotlight on other divas like tamina, noami etc... Without the *ONLY* diva that the casual fans actually care about, there is no hope for the rest of the Divas. These girls will never get over.
> 
> ...


They don't, and never will

As for Kelly Kelly she is not "over" with the crowd as much as you think. She gets minimal "cheer" when she comes out b/c people will cheer for a "hit barbie doll blonde" and then the corwd is completely dead for her match. In fact in her fued with Beth most people that cheered were cheering for Beth. Most people that "cared" about that fued only cared b/c they wanted to see Kelly lose. 

No diva on the roster is OVER and its really not any of their faults per say (but I am not getting into the state of the Divas division booking here)

The other "girls" in the division do not need Kelly to get over either what the Divas' division needs has nothing to do with Kelly Kelly and in fact Kelly is the complete oposite of what the Divias' division needs. In all actuality the Divas' division will never get what it needs most likely b/c Vince has some insane fear that if "the girls" look good in the ring it hurts the credibility of his male supestars for some assanine reason.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


This post reminds me of a funny picture a poster redeadening put up in another section.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> They don't, and never will
> 
> As for Kelly Kelly she is not "over" with the crowd as much as you think. She gets minimal "cheer" when she comes out b/c people will cheer for a "hit barbie doll blonde" and then the corwd is completely dead for her match. In fact in her fued with Beth most people that cheered were cheering for Beth. Most people that "cared" about that fued only cared b/c they wanted to see Kelly lose.
> 
> ...


Just pure ignorance. People were cheering for beth over kelly kelly? well why arent they doing it now? last time beth was on TV, she got absolute silence for a reaction.

They wanted to see Kelly kelly lose or win is irrelevant. _Kelly Kelly matters_ unlike the other divas.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> Just pure ignorance. People were cheering for beth over kelly kelly? well why arent they doing it now? last time beth was on TV, she got absolute silence for a reaction.
> 
> They wanted to see Kelly kelly lose or win is irrelevant. _Kelly Kelly matters_ unlike the other divas.


thats why i put cared in "", b/c in realtiy very few people cared for the fued at all (except for in Buffalo, Beth's homewtown) the point here is nobdy cares about ANY of the Divas and like I said before its got more to do with how the division on a whole is treated than any of the Divas personally.

Kelly Kelly (or really any of the divas) do not matter at all. Putting Kelly back on TV and making her Divas champion will not "fix" anything. Models who can't wreslte (which is what Kelly is) is the one of the very things that is wrong with the division so putting the title on her and having her have to be in matches (which she is incapable of working in a passable manner) and be involved in fueds(where she has absolutely ZERO mic skills) then is one of the worst things for the long-term success of the Divas division, even if a couple people "care" about Kelly.

But if you want the Divas division to just be 1 minute matches of 2 models running around the ring in skimpy outfits adding nothing to the product at all for the forseeable future then I guess I can see why you would want them to put the title on Kelly and keep it on her forvever.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

rise said:


> Once again, basing it on all rumors and internet hearsay, but I must admit I am biased against Kelly Kelly. I hate Kelly Kelly, I think she's the worst thing to ever grace a wrestling ring, she is talent-less, and a terrible wrestler. And for someone who is such a fan of Lita you should know the differences between the two, and the fact that Lita had to work for everything she got in the company, whereas Kelly Kelly was pushed because of her marketable look and image and rumored backstage relationships/sexual encounters.


Rise, I didn't mean to insult you or single you out. Your post just really got to me, if it wasn't your intent to imply I shouldn't get annoyed about people making assumptions about others sex lives, I apologize.

I don't dispute that Kelly's backstage behavior is possibly questionable, just like Melina's--it's that labeling I can't stand (and I know that everyone does it--it won't stop me from commenting on how stupid it is though) and in addition, I can't stand Kelly Kelly either and Lita is one of my favorites of all time and it was downright horrible to watch people use supposed truths about her personal life as a reason to denigrate her career and accomplishments.

This is why I try to be very careful about saying these types of things about any woman in the business. People are kinder to her now, sure--but I remember a time when you could not go to any wrestling forum without a fan talking about how she sucked every cock in the business to get a push (which we know is absurd because she was pushed in spite of Creative because she got over so much with the fans) or slept around for wrestling training, when her mentors Tommy Dreamer, Funaki and Aguila have said otherwise. For the most part, that type of thinking/rumor mongering has made her career into a joke for a lot of fans, and despite all of the great work she did you still had people saying they couldn't wait to see her get fired or quit in 2006, when now you have people wishing she'd stuck around because they realized that her character != her as a person.

That's why I brought her up...because as much as I can't stand Kelly and don't want to see her as champion, I've seen what this type of stuff does to women who work in wrestling.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Quit with the "models dont deserve to be champion" BS already! Trish stratus is regarded as the "greatest diva in the history of WWE" and she was a fucking model at the beginning of her career.


----------



## harthan (Jun 14, 2011)

The WWE is incapable of pushing more than one woman at a time. Now that Eve is in the spotlight, say good-bye to Kelly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Verdict123 said:


> Quit with the "models dont deserve to be champion" BS already! Trish stratus is regarded as the "greatest diva in the history of WWE" and she was a fucking model at the beginning of her career.


Models who CAN"T wrestle don't deserve to be champion (and thats not BS) Trish Stratus was a model at the beginning of her career you are right, but Trish developed into a pretty decent wrestler to (I persoanlly don't think Trish is the "greatest" Diva ever either) Kelly hasn't even developed into any kind of wrestler she is still beyond bad after 6 years. Also Trish had some charisma and mic skills and had the ability to develop a character and a storyline something else Kelly can not do.

Kelly Kelly is not Trish Stratus, heck no one is Trish Stratus. The WWE keeps trying to find (and failing to find) the "next Trish Stratus"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Rise, I didn't mean to insult you or single you out. Your post just really got to me, if it wasn't your intent to imply I shouldn't get annoyed about people making assumptions about others sex lives, I apologize.


No problem, and I realize that my initial post came across as silly and perhaps offensive, but I hope my very long, in-depth response explained some of my reasoning. 



Crowking said:


> That's why I brought her up...because as much as I can't stand Kelly and don't want to see her as champion, I've seen what this type of stuff does to women who work in wrestling.


Yes I understand that viewpoint, and I can't imagine what it's like to be in Kelly Kelly's position. However, my counter-argument to that is the fact she's on TV, she's famous worldwide, so she's bound to get her fair share of criticism - just like any famous person, and you need thick skin and to be strong-minded to deal with rumors and the such and not let it bother you, and I doubt any of this stuff bothers Kelly Kelly anyway.



Verdict123 said:


> Quit with the "models dont deserve to be champion" BS already! Trish stratus is regarded as the "greatest diva in the history of WWE" and she was a fucking model at the beginning of her career.


Trish Stratus was also one of the most overrated womens wrestlers in history, as someone who was always a Lita fan, I never liked the fact that part of the reason Trish Stratus was so successful was because of her look - that was marketable - just like Kelly Kelly. However, unlike Kelly Kelly, Trish Stratus was actually talented as well and was a decent wrestler.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

rise said:


> Trish Stratus was also one of the most overrated womens wrestlers in history, as someone who was always a Lita fan, I never liked the fact that part of the reason Trish Stratus was so successful was because of her look - that was marketable - just like Kelly Kelly. However, unlike Kelly Kelly, Trish Stratus was actually talented as well and was a decent wrestler.


In all fairness, _Lita's_ look was a massive reason why she was so popular and successful.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> In all fairness, _Lita's_ look was a massive reason why she was so popular and successful.


Sure, her ''alternative'' look stood out, her bright red hair and the tattoos appealed to certain people, in her earlier days (before her association with Edge) her tomboy-like character appealed to a lot of people as well. However, ultimately I think Trish Stratus appealed to more people physically, and she certain appealed more in the eyes of WWE management.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Models who CAN"T wrestle don't deserve to be champion (and thats not BS) Trish Stratus was a model at the beginning of her career you are right, but Trish developed into a pretty decent wrestler to (I persoanlly don't think Trish is the "greatest" Diva ever either) Kelly hasn't even developed into any kind of wrestler she is still beyond bad after 6 years. Also Trish had some charisma and mic skills and had the ability to develop a character and a storyline something else Kelly can not do.
> 
> Kelly Kelly is not Trish Stratus, heck no one is Trish Stratus. The WWE keeps trying to find (and failing to find) the "next Trish Stratus"





rise said:


> Trish Stratus was also one of the most overrated womens wrestlers in history, as someone who was always a Lita fan, I never liked the fact that part of the reason Trish Stratus was so successful was because of her look - that was marketable - just like Kelly Kelly. *However, unlike Kelly Kelly, Trish Stratus was actually talented as well and was a decent wrestler.*



Yes Kelly Kelly is not Trish but the thing is, Trish had the benefit of working with good female workers at a time when Wrestling was so popular. Divas Division was actually popular and people cared... all that helped Trish stratus to improve her skills and become TRISH STRATUS. 

But now, diva division is almost dead, Kelly Kelly gets like what 2mins of TV Time every week? No "Model" can improve when wwe doesnt even care about them yet K2 did, significantly when she was given the opportunity. 

Its not a fair comparison.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Verdict123 said:


> Yes Kelly Kelly is not Trish but the thing is, Trish had the benefit of working with good female workers at a time when Wrestling was so popular. Divas Division was actually popular and people cared... all that helped Trish stratus to improve her skills and become TRISH STRATUS.
> 
> But now, diva division is almost dead, Kelly Kelly gets like what 2mins of TV Time every week? No "Model" can improve when wwe doesnt even care about them yet K2 did, significantly when she was given the opportunity.
> 
> Its not a fair comparison.


Added, it took Trish years to improve. She was downright terrible from 2001-03, but was always a good bump taker...so you could put her in the ring with someone great and let them beat her up for 7 minutes so she could get the win in 1. Or put her in with 2 other women, let them fight it out for 7 minutes and have her get the win in the last 2. I remember complaints about her horrible 3 minute PPV matches or how annoying it was to see Victoria have to put over Trish, who was clearly not as good.

Keep in mind, during this time period Trish won 4 women's titles, when most other women on the roster only had 1 or 2. This is the only thing about Trish Stratus' legacy that truly annoys me. She was downright bad in the ring, but she got a pass because she looked good--and I REMEMBER people saying that "Man she's awful, but at least she's hot!" it's just luck that she cared about/loved wrestling so much that she improved to a decent point by 04-06, and even then she wasn't that incredible. If you put her in the ring with a less developed talent, it was excruciating to watch. It was clear she had no ring psychology--she could execute certain moves very well, had good speed to her, but without a very knowledgeable partner she was just piss poor. No one likes to remember that she botched in every match she had against Mickie, or those terrible matches she had against lesser talents that other women on the roster were able to work a lot better with at the time. 

I think Kelly gets a lot of criticism because not only is she not as good as Trish eventually became, she's been with the company for about the same period of time, AND she was BETTER about 3 years ago, and was actually improving every week and you could tell she was working hard in the ring. She was bumping hard and really putting passion and work into her matches. It's like she hit a point in 2010 and just decided not to care anymore and phone it in. I don't know what it was--but it definitely happened. If you go back and watch her tag matches from 08-09 it's obvious that she is working hard and she does care. It's like you are watching a young Trish Stratus there--now it feels like she doesn't even try.

I think that is where most of the criticism is coming from.



> Sure, her ''alternative'' look stood out, her bright red hair and the tattoos appealed to certain people, in her earlier days (before her association with Edge) her tomboy-like character appealed to a lot of people as well. However, ultimately I think Trish Stratus appealed to more people physically, and she certain appealed more in the eyes of WWE management.


I agree with this. In the beginning, Lita's look combined with her impressive athletic ability is what got her over with the fans. Trish Stratus was known for her looks--and not her speaking ability or anything else (because frankly she was pretty bad on the mic for a long time).

They pushed Trish to the high-heavens, even when Lita was the more popular of the two starting in 2001 with her win at Survivor Series, and it didn't stop until she retired. Trish had the marketable look that they wanted--she was basically Sable 2.0 but turned out to be more passionate and to have greater athletic ability. Lita more or less got over on her own and they were forced to do things with her because the fans demanded it. JR talked about them getting barraged by fanmail just a week after she debuted on TV with Essa, people were demanding to know who she was/when she would be on the website etc... They'd never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Crowking said:


> Added, it took Trish years to improve. She was downright terrible from 2001-03, but was always a good bump taker...so you could put her in the ring with someone great and let them beat her up for 7 minutes so she could get the win in 1. Or put her in with 2 other women, let them fight it out for 7 minutes and have her get the win in the last 2. I remember complaints about her horrible 3 minute PPV matches or how annoying it was to see Victoria have to put over Trish, who was clearly not as good.
> 
> Keep in mind, during this time period Trish won 4 women's titles, when most other women on the roster only had 1 or 2. This is the only thing about Trish Stratus' legacy that truly annoys me. She was downright bad in the ring, but she got a pass because she looked good--and I REMEMBER people saying that "Man she's awful, but at least she's hot!" it's just luck that she cared about/loved wrestling so much that she improved to a decent point by 04-06, and even then she wasn't that incredible. If you put her in the ring with a less developed talent, it was excruciating to watch. It was clear she had no ring psychology--she could execute certain moves very well, had good speed to her, but without a very knowledgeable partner she was just piss poor. No one likes to remember that she botched in every match she had against Mickie, or those terrible matches she had against lesser talents that other women on the roster were able to work a lot better with at the time.
> 
> ...



Great post. Agreed & REP added.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

yeah what happened to Kelly Kelly? I like Kelly Kelly


----------



## kkitgwe (Jan 21, 2012)

you are an idiot!!!


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Borias said:


> She was probably spending the whole week doing her hair and makeup to do loads of photoshoots for teenage boys to jerk off while looking at.


You are getting old. Hardcore porn is available to every 13 yr old boy nowadays, courtesy of the Internet. Filters are so easy to bypass...which I know from work.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> Contrary to popular belief, not everyone is a horny teenager that bases who they would sleep with based on looks alone. Some people are even *gasp* in committed relationships! I know, it's crazy.


What? Are you 80 or something! You forgotten what is was like to be 13? 



SteenIsGod said:


> SHE'S NOT EVEN HOT.
> 
> Honestly, She's the generic Blonde Bitch You Find EVERYWHERE.


Do not forget she is the office bicycle....and you would hit that.



Mr.S said:


> She's not a prostitute. Kelly sleeps around quite a lot but this is a Very cheap accusation. She has much more money than You,me & 95 % people in the forum & can buy people forget selling her body. She obviously enjoys fucking different people's brains off which is why she does what she does.


Sure, just look at her clitoris, and she orgasms....Office bike she is....



scrilla said:


> her depush has "gave someone a bad blow job" written all over it


Is their anything called a bad blow job?



BTW, nothing against women who like sex with multiple partners, they improve our skills as lovers tremendously. If you ask the right questions.....



I like K2. She reminds me of the time I hit the office bicycle. And it was fun. And instructive. Although Alyson was hotter than K2. And not blonde.


----------



## Superpunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Kelly Kelly is alright. WHy so much hate?


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Is their anything called a bad blow job?


Yes.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Verdict123 said:


> What happened to Kelly Kelly?


Chapped lips.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Is there a proven source, that says KK is sleeping around?

This sounds more like shittalk, that is spreaded about anyone at least remotely attractive...

On Topic: Goldust is busy writing a storyline with Cody for himself, so he took a brake of the divas division.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

sliplink said:


> Is there a proven source, that says KK is sleeping around?
> 
> This sounds more like shittalk, that is spreaded about anyone at least remotely attractive...
> 
> On Topic: Goldust is busy writing a storyline with Cody for himself, so he took a brake of the divas division.


Numerous superstars has said it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Is their anything called a bad blow job?


Yes. There's nothing more frightening than a woman with a mouth full of teeth and potential jaw pressure with little to no experience trying what she thinks is what you would like.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

sliplink said:


> Is there a proven source, that says KK is sleeping around?
> 
> This sounds more like shittalk, that is spreaded about anyone at least remotely attractive...


There have been rumored reports leaking of her sexual activities with other wrestlers, ever since she debuted, and that was in 2006. She's built up a reputation, both among the superstars backstage, and the internet of her being a slag who has slept her way to the top, even Randy Orton in a radio interview called a her a s**t. 

Also, take way the ridiculous amount of makeup, fake hair, fake eyelashes/eyebrows, fake tan and Kelly kelly probably isn't remotely attractive, and most likely hideous.


----------

